# Change one letter to make another word - GAME



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2008)

Rules for the game:

You take a 6 letter word and type it. Then the next person has to change only ONE letter in it to make a different word. Then the next person does the same thing with that word...(Example:sender, tender, tenser, seated, detest...) Remember to change only ONE letter and keep the words at 6 letters.

First word : Shades.


----------



## eric (Jun 12, 2008)

wow.. way to start with an impossible one haha..

Shaded


----------



## fawp (Jun 12, 2008)

Shaked.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 12, 2008)

Shaker


----------



## prettylynn (Jun 12, 2008)

shaked


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 12, 2008)

hacked


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 13, 2008)

packed


----------



## Arielle123 (Jun 13, 2008)

picked


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2008)

ticked


----------



## eric (Jun 13, 2008)

tucked


----------



## katana (Jun 13, 2008)

ticked


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 13, 2008)

ticker


----------



## Darla (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bicker*


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 13, 2008)

kicker


----------



## fawp (Jun 13, 2008)

Licker.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2008)

sicker


----------



## Amber77 (Jun 13, 2008)

sucker


----------



## Aprill (Jun 13, 2008)

sucked


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 13, 2008)

I wanna say something but thats not allowed lol

tucker


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2008)

do you really want me to post what i'm thinking lol

pucker


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 13, 2008)

packer, ya'll have one track minds, lol.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 13, 2008)

parker


----------



## Amber77 (Jun 13, 2008)

marker


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2008)

barker


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 13, 2008)

darker


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 13, 2008)

darken


----------



## ivette (Jun 13, 2008)

harken (is this a word? i'm not sure)


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

lol...no it's not a word. I was going to use it too. This one is tough.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 14, 2008)

seems like it IS a word:

*Synonyms for harken*

*Verb*

1. hark, harken, hearken, listen 

usage: listen; used mostly in the imperative 

*Hearken (Heark"en) (?), v. i.*

[imp. &amp; p. p. Hearkened (?); p. pr. &amp; vb. n. Hearkening.]

[OE. hercnen, hercnien, AS. hercnian, heorcnian, fr. hiÃ©ran, hÂ¿ran, to hear; akin to OD. harcken, horcken, LG. harken, horken, G. horchen. See Hear, and cf. Hark..]

1. To listen; to lend the ear; to attend to what is uttered; to give heed; to hear, in order to obey or comply. "The Furies hearken, and their snakes uncurl." Dryden. "Hearken, O Israel, unto the statutes and unto the judgments, which I teach you." Deut. iv. 1.

2. To inquire; to seek information. [Obs.] "Hearken after their offense." Shak.

*Synonyms* -- To attend; listen; hear; heed. See Attend, v. i.

Anywho, next word:

draken

greek word for dragon.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 14, 2008)

harken is a word meaning to listen (i think)

mine is...hakken (the bf came up with it... don't get mad @ me....)

In question to Daeron's post...So we can switch the letters around then? Cuz that makes it a whole lot easier then...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 14, 2008)

You can change the letters around all you want but you can only change one letter.

vendar


----------



## esha (Jun 14, 2008)

Daeron

Can you do names? lol Give me credit it took me awhile to figure out.. that was hard.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 20, 2008)

Danger


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 20, 2008)

Ranger


----------



## esha (Jul 26, 2008)

Ranged


----------



## GillT (Jul 26, 2008)

Hanged.


----------



## eric (Jul 26, 2008)

Banged


----------



## GillT (Jul 26, 2008)

Banded.


----------



## fawp (Jul 26, 2008)

Banger.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 26, 2008)

Ranger


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ringer


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ringer singer!


----------



## fawp (Jul 26, 2008)

Linger.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 27, 2008)

Finger


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2008)

ginger


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

pinger?


----------



## hs769 (Oct 30, 2008)

ringer


----------



## rodenbach (Jan 29, 2009)

ringed


----------



## Dark Ninfa (Feb 10, 2009)

singed


----------



## GillT (Feb 19, 2009)

singer


----------



## fawp (Feb 19, 2009)

stinger


----------



## Dawn (May 12, 2009)

stingey


----------



## mili stuart (Oct 13, 2009)

*stinky*


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 27, 2009)

stonky


----------

